# Seeking people who manage their own super



## super1234 (19 October 2012)

Seeking DIY superannuation case studies

Looking for everyday Australians who either:
- Have a SMSF (self-managed superannuation fund)
- Regularly review theirown superannuation with a view to optimising their return
- Have a good superannuation tip to share.

We’re looking for real-life stories for case studies to be shared with metro, regional and local media to underpin a major superannuation campaign.

Deadline: 5pm Monday 22 October.


----------



## robusta (19 October 2012)

Sorry if this sounds a little venal but, what are you trying to sell and what is in it for me?


----------



## Julia (19 October 2012)

robusta said:


> Sorry if this sounds a little venal but, what are you trying to sell and what is in it for me?



+1.  What is the media?


----------



## pixel (20 October 2012)

robusta said:


> Sorry if this sounds a little venal but, what are you trying to sell and what is in it for me?




+2 probably a seminar 
At the right price, I'll accept an invitation to be a guest speaker.


----------



## So_Cynical (20 October 2012)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22539


----------



## super1234 (22 October 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22539




Hi there,

We are looking after a campaign to encourage Aussies to be more superannuation aware. We are asking people to sign up a free website to join the cause. We are seeking people based in Melbourne to tell their stories about managing their own super at a roundtable discussion led by a financial expert later this week. 

For those not based in Melbourne, we're looking for real-life stories to pitch to media - which media depends on where you live and what you would be comfortable doing.

If any of this sounds of interest, message me!


----------

